# Glandular Supplements?



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

Anyone ever tried using glandular supplements? Since it's just raw glands in tablet form I'm assuming you'd get similar benefits but even more if you fed raw.

Basically I've been trying to see if there was a supplement that might help Bennie's spleen. A lot of the puppies that were sold from the place where she was being bred ended up with viruses like distemper. I think it's more likely that her spleen wasn't large when she was born, but perhaps it happened at some point due to her fighting off infections. While she's fine now and the vet isn't worried, I'd like to try to aid her spleen since it is too big.

Is there any danger in giving her these supplements? I know with some organs and raw feeding (which we don't do) there are rules about how often you can give them. So I'd think you could overdose with the supplements too.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Where did you get the idea to use them, I have never heard them and am unsure how feeding glands to your dog will help her spleen ( I would think more of a herbal cleanse remedy might help her more- I have seen something like that for dogs at our organic local foods/coop store)...


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

I've read about them at natural rearing website.. and also wondered about them as they carry them..


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

Just googling things about the spleen and similar issues. A few homeopathic sites and vets recommended them and to me it makes sense. The idea is supposedly that if a gland is not working optimally or is in some way damaged, giving them the nutrients from the gland itself would be beneficial. Some people do this for themselves, not their dogs, too. I dunno, thought it was worth asking about.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Interesting.... I am not sure how I would proceed, hopefully someone on the Forums has experience and will chime in...


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

Yeah, I don't know anything about this stuff. And a forum search turned up nothing, so maybe it's not an avenue we should go down.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I have not heard anything about this supplement personally. Have you ever thought about just given a good all round supplement? Such as Nupro or The Missing Link? I have used both and love them. Nurpo is my favorite out of the two.


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

No I haven't but I suppose I will read more about them! I've had her on a joint supplement since we got her but nothing else.


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

I have been wondering about these as well for Marley's kidneys. I have read some good reviews about Standard Process's Canine Renal Support, but I'm still not sure about it (lots of other ingredients in there that I'm not too thrilled about). I don't think they have one specifically for spleens, though.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

I am curious about this. Is the idea that you would feed your dog spleen to help heal the spleen and feed them kidney to help heal the kidney?


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

Here is a pretty good link on glandular supplements (sorry if I am not allowed to post this...never posted a link before):

http://www.vcahospitals.com/main/pe...health/supplements-whole-food-supplements/575

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

Informative link. I am probably biased being a raw feeder but I would try raw spleen added to the diet. It's usually inexpensive and not too hard to obtain plus can be served as a tasty treat.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Even assuming that glandular supplements work, I'm not sure how they would help the spleen. The spleen isn't a gland, and its main function is filtering. I can't even make up an explanation for how orally supplementing a filter organ helps it filter better, since the filtering (and by extension its role in immune function) is structural rather than functional. It helps make red blood cells and regulate circulating blood volume as well, but again... I can't really create a scenario where supplementing helps that.

In the absence of cancer or trauma, being a little large isn't harmful for the spleen. It just means it has done or is doing its job, really.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

wanted to come back and add this

Glandulars, Protomorphogens and Cytosol Extracts
What are the benefits of glandulars, protomorphogens and cytosol extracts?

http://naturalhealthtechniques.com/glandulars-protomorphogens-and-cytosol-extracts.htm


Adele is over hormonal ,, she has false pregnancies during heat.. so am trying Standard Process Symplex F to support her uterus, ovaries, Thyroid, pituitary and adrenal glands.. to see if I can balance her body out..


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

PatriciafromCO said:


> wanted to come back and add this
> 
> Glandulars, Protomorphogens and Cytosol Extracts
> What are the benefits of glandulars, protomorphogens and cytosol extracts?
> ...


I'm so sorry that Adele is going through all of that, and I really hope the Standard Process helps. Please update us as to whether or not you feel it was beneficial. I would love to know.


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

The only thing I've ever heard about dealing with supplementing with organs is with issues with enzyme production and the pancreas and with supplementing raw pancreas for the digestive enzymes which, honestly, I don't know much more than that but with what little I have read... it does kind of make a good amount of sense in that case. 

For the spleen though... and going off what Sass said... honestly I wouldn't worry too much about it. You could get raw spleen and add to her regular kibble as a topper if that gives you piece of mind and, who knows, maybe it would actually be beneficial to the spleen somehow. 

Honestly though, I think your better off looking for an herbal treatment and doing something like that if you want. 

http://www.livestrong.com/article/491060-herbs-that-cleanse-the-spleen/


I always have milk thistle, dandelion root, and burdock root in my home. Just doing a quick scan of a couple thing I've seen two sites mention dandelion and milk thistle as also helping the spleen and burdock root is a known blood purifier... So those three herbs pretty much cover everything. Including the kidneys (although Marshmallow is usually recommended for that). But basically they cover: liver, gallbladder, kidneys, and blood. Pretty much all you really need is your looking for a good cleansing supplement for the body. I'm sure there are plenty of supplements with those in them but I just get the tinctures.


----------



## deenamathew (Sep 26, 2014)

For the first time am hearing about this. does this work


----------

